# Autosmart Cobalt vs Topaz



## YetiBlack (May 25, 2017)

Afternoon,

I need some advice. I'm really confused as to the difference of Topaz and Cobalt. I understand that the method to Topaz is same as a polish except it doesn't need to be waxed over......but in my head I have Cobalt as a QD )its probably not though.

Can someone shed some light on this?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

This is a good question so maybe best to re-post this in the Autosmart section?


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

I've used both of these products

Topaz is easy to work with, goes on like a polish, buff's off easily too with no issues if you go over the plastics. Beading is quite respectable too from this. Not sure of durability however


Cobalt, i've used as a quick detailer, (stand alone on paint) and beading from this left quite a bit to desire. I've also used Cobalt as a lubricant for claying too - it did make the clay a bit 'grabby' across the paint but otherwise worked okay, interestingly, the water beads after (when jet washing this off) was better?! 
Good for adding a bit of shine to paint if you're giving the motor a quick wash though, I quite like to use it around the door shuts, giving a nicer shine on my basic valets that i do


hope this helps!

Seb


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I was impressed with Topaz at first it is very easy to use and leaves a lovely shine,durability wasn't that good and the Topaz went manky after a while and no amount of shaking could get it back together,for what it cost it was worth trying but I won't be getting anymore.


----------



## boba fett (Jun 3, 2017)

Thought you where on about a Porsche and a BMW !


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

GSD said:


> I was impressed with Topaz at first it is very easy to use and leaves a lovely shine,durability wasn't that good and the Topaz went manky after a while and no amount of shaking could get it back together,for what it cost it was worth trying but I won't be getting anymore.


+1.
Exactly the same Topaz experience. Great to use, lovely shine, good for about 2 months durability.

But... It kept separating out into a thin clear solvent sat on top of a thick sludge and required lots of shaking if left for more than about a week or so.

Eventually it just went off and recently I ended up binning what was left if the 5 litres. In fairness, it was about 2 years old by then.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

sebjonesy said:


> I've used both of these products
> 
> Topaz is easy to work with, goes on like a polish, buff's off easily too with no issues if you go over the plastics. Beading is quite respectable too from this. Not sure of durability however
> 
> ...


Same experience for me

I also have demoted it's use (Cobalt) to door shuts, sills and wheels. Nice enough on small areas, but too much hard work on large panels.

I use Topaz on other people's cars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what polish do you use first before Topaz.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

tosh said:


> Same experience for me
> 
> I also have demoted it's use (Cobalt) to door shuts, sills and wheels. Nice enough on small areas, but too much hard work on large panels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hard work :doublesho Its easier than using a knife to cut through mashed potato!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

sebjonesy said:


> Cobalt, i've used as a quick detailer, (stand alone on paint) and beading from this left quite a bit to desire. I've also used Cobalt as a lubricant for claying too - it did make the clay a bit 'grabby' across the paint but otherwise worked okay, interestingly, the water beads after (when jet washing this off) was better?!
> 
> Seb


The water wont bead properly unless you clay the car first or polish it with something abrasive. The contamination stops the beads from forming properly into a sphere. This is especially true for nano coating such as Cobalt as the film thickness is much thinner. Thats why the beading was better after claying.


----------

